# spray paint and snakes?



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

:2thumb:Hi guys!

Im planning on making a custom background with side panels for my glass exo terras. I plan on painting the back of the side panels black with black spraypaint so that when you look at the tank from the outside the side panels tie in with the black plastic frame. will it be okay to use normal spray paint for this or will i have to use something else, as these panels will sit inside the tank?

Thanks. All comments welcome!


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*I'm not sure but i think it might have to use something else with that being toxic and being in a hot enviroment. But thats just my thought matey I may be wrong.*


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah thats what i was thinking mate but wasnt sure. Anyone got any experience with paint inside vivs? Cheers.


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*couldn't you get some black background from somewhere that you could silicon on *

*like this one?*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Viva...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item19c33bdedc


----------



## kitech (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything I've read suggests spray paint it fine... as long as you give it enough time to air out etc.. but I am still new to this so don't take my advice as gospel!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

give it plenty of time to air, and i would get acrylic spray paints if you can. also becareful if using polystyrene, as some paints can melt it. so i would test first.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thething84 said:


> give it plenty of time to air


agreed


----------

